# Theater Speaker Inspired by the Klipsch KL-650



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry, I haven't been on for a while. But I figured I would show off one of my latest builds. 

The Klipsch KL-650 THX were iconic in the Home Theater Industry. It was one of the first times I remember that you could affordably buy speakers that were truly designed for a small movie theater, for your own home theater. However, when I say affordably, they still cost around $3500 for a pair (currently a little cheaper on Amazon)! And for the entire system..a cool $13,000! And although, for movie theater speakers, that isn't crazy, it is still a lot more than I want to spend on my Home Theater. And truthfully, I think that is the same as most other people.



That is where I got the idea to clone them. Interestingly enough, Parts Express actually sold the exact horn that those speakers used. I thought about using it, but I decided not to for two reasons. The first, it's on buyout, so once they are gone, no one else can build the speakers. The second, others that used them, really weren't impressed with them. It is possible they needed a better design for them. But it is also possible that these were B stock and had some inconsistencies in the production. Others have told me this is what they suspect. So I decided, I would clone them as close to the original as possible. Try to make it as good or better, for under $200 a speaker. _*update: I missed my goal. Each speaker comes in right around $200. However, if you get yourself some coupons or sales, you could get it for less. _






A little background about the speaker. Since this is a THX speaker, it is designed to be crossed over by 80hz. It also should be highly efficient and not need much to push it. It also should have a +-3db response and as flat of a response as possible.

*Original Specs:*

17" wide x 15" tall x 12.5" deep

Response: 56hz-20khz (+-3)

Sensitivity: 92Db according to Sound and Vision

Horn Dispersion: 90 degree x 60 degree horn

Impedance: Nominal 8ohm

Drivers: two 6.5" and 1" compression tweeter

Crossover 1.4Khz

max power 150w



*Parts for the Clone:*

For the parts, I wanted to get as close to the original specs. I choose the JBL (selenium) compression driver, as it had excellent efficiency, a very flat response and is known as one of the better compression drivers you can get on a budget. But I needed to pair that with a good waveguide. Since I don't want anything that can have that pinched sound and the H6512 promised to deliver a smoother HiFi sound that I was going for. I still need to find some mids. I knew I wanted them to be either 16ohm or 4 ohm. That way I could obtain a nominal 8ohm load. I also wanted something flat, efficient and could go down to at least 70hz for a good 80hz crossover integration. The FaitalPro checked all those boxes. 

(2) FaitalPro 6FE200 (4 ohm)

(1) JBL D220Ti

(1) Dayton H6512 90 degree x 50 degree Waveguide

With these parts I was able to come very close to the original specs of the Klipsch. And I was able to hit all of the design goals.

*Cloned Specs:*

17" wide x 16" tall x 12.5" deep

Response: 58hz-20khz (+-3)

Sensitivity: TBD guestimate around 95db

Horn Dispersion: 90 degree x 50 degree horn

Impedance: Nominal 8ohm

Drivers: *two 6.5" and 1" compression tweeter

Crossover 1.4Khz

Max power 140w

*Although the Faital Pro are listed as 6" drivers, a nominal driver size is based off its outside frame diameter. I know, and yes it is silly. Having said that, the FaitalPro's are 6.59" outside, making them a nominal 6.5" driver. In fact, it is about 1/4" bigger than the original drivers. 



As you can see, they are almost identical to the original Klipsch. The height, is 1" bigger, but almost everything else is identical. Take for example the mids.

I decided to port tune the FaitalPro's to 68hz, which gave me an F3 of right around 58hz. Which is right on par with the original.



I did a very conservative port size. The tuning/size shouldn't have any audible port noise even up to it's rated maximum power up to it's rated max of 140w. 



Although, it's maximum power is a little less, it wouldn't make really any difference in final SPL. In fact, if this is indeed more sensitive, it will get louder than the original. Either speaker at it's max though, should be entirely too loud for a private home theater.

*The other neat thing about this design is that they sum really well both vertically and horizontally. If you would like to have a wider soundstage, you can flip these on their "side" with the waveguide on top.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Final pictures:


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful speakers! Why is the horn portrait instead of landscape?


----------

